# Uber Will Block Drivers From Taking Riders When Business Is Slow



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/patch....lock-drivers-taking-riders-when-business-slow


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

They flooded the streets with drivers. They caused the problem. The government did something about it. Now they are screwing drivers over by not letting them work. Drivers in NYC pay big money for insurance and they pay the same no matter how many hours they work.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

In SF we need new ride share company and kick both out of business


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

IMO, If Uber and Lyft had limited driver sign-ons in the first place, instead of flooding NYC streets with cars, they would never have had to deal with the TNC and the city limiting how many drivers could be on-boarded. (drivers are 'screwed' or lucky either way, depending on your point-of-view) As @Roadmasta said - it's their own fault.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> _"T__hose who use wheelchair-accessible vehicles will be exempt from the restrictions"_


It's time to trade in your Toyota Prius. :biggrin:


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's time to trade in your Toyota Prius. :biggrin:


Put a wheelchair ramp on the side of it and bring roof up 3 feet !



Uber's Guber said:


> It's time to trade in your Toyota Prius. :biggrin:


Why arent the DAMN LEASE COMPANIES making these available to drivers ?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's time to trade in your Toyota Prius. :biggrin:


You've oviosuly never driven a Prius. 
I can fit 2 wheelchairs in mine!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You've oviosuly never driven a Prius.
> I can fit 2 wheelchairs in mine!


Not with pax sitting in them !


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/patch....lock-drivers-taking-riders-when-business-slow


I would rather them tell me that you can't work because it's too slow than sit watching the app and having it on all day and never being more than 1 second away from answering a ping. This should also stop idiots from wasting their time at the airport for 2 hours and then getting mad because they get a short ride.

Hopefully when they do this people realize Uber and Lyft are a waste of time and people need to go out and find real jobs even if they are part time, real jobs that pay at least a minimum wage and don't have car and gas expenses and you pay into FICA and you get work credits towards your Social Security retirement.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

"We're not losing flexible schedules. We'll still be able to go online anytime we want, just like NY"
- the disillusioned CA AB5 supporter

DOH! LMAO


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> "We're not losing flexible schedules. We'll still be able to go online anytime we want, just like NY"
> - CA AB5 supporter
> 
> DOH! LMAO


In NY we can *Not go online anytime.*
App will block u until u move elsewhere.
That elsewhere could be 10 miles away

https://patch.com/new-york/new-york-city/uber-will-block-drivers-taking-riders-when-business-slow


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> IMO, If Uber and Lyft had limited driver sign-ons in the first place, instead of flooding NYC streets with cars, they would never have had to deal with the TNC and the city limiting how many drivers could be on-boarded. (drivers are 'screwed' or lucky either way, depending on your point-of-view) As @Roadmasta said - it's their own fault.


Blame needs to go to the politicians and regulators, who didn't put rules and limits in place, BEFORE U/L came to be.

There were some that saw this coming, and they were ignored.

I know here in NV, there were all kinds of rules, drug testing, DOT physical, cap on drivers, but Uber asked the Governor if he wanted a whole bunch of money, and before you could say "backroom deal", Ubers were on the road, regulation free.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Amazing the politicians didn’t solve everything


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Are you the politically correct skin color? If no, you will have trouble trying to log in. Stealthy affirmative action.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Blame needs to go to the politicians and regulators, who didn't put rules and limits in place, BEFORE U/L came to be.
> 
> There were some that saw this coming, and they were ignored.
> 
> I know here in NV, there were all kinds of rules, drug testing, DOT physical, cap on drivers, but Uber asked the Governor if he wanted a whole bunch of money, and before you could say "backroom deal", Ubers were on the road, regulation free.


They HAD RULES & REGULATIONS BEFORE UBER & LYFT !

UBER & LYFT IGNORED RULES & REGULATIONS !!!!!!

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANIES "!
" FLYING CARS " !
" NO NEED TO TIP " !

HERE HAVE AN ICE CREAM & HOLD THIS UBER KITTEN

WHILE WE ENSLAVE MANKIND !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's time to trade in your Toyota Prius. :biggrin:


Problem is to make a car wheelchair accessible, you have to start with an xl vehicle pay $10,000-15,000 to turn it into a x/wheelchair vehicle and still burn Xl gas


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


>


Wow you scared me??????


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> IMO, If Uber and Lyft had limited driver sign-ons in the first place, instead of flooding NYC streets with cars, they would never have had to deal with the TNC and the city limiting how many drivers could be on-boarded. (drivers are 'screwed' or lucky either way, depending on your point-of-view) As @Roadmasta said - it's their own fault.


From one of my previous comments from a different thread - "despite many drivers quitting or driving less and less because of the ridiculously low rates, there are still way too many rideshare drivers on the roads. This is the time when, if done right, *drivers could be selected to meet a certain professional standard* to provide a professional service in order to compete on the market. Based on individual ratings, individual service history, and owned vehicles, drivers could be recategorized and allowed to operate under new standards. "

Rideshare platforms ways to achieve performance the way that they've understood performance through riders eyes (short waiting times), was only by having as many active drivers on the road as possible, because there was no way for them to force the drivers to relocate other than showing red surge areas on the map and wish them luck, hoping they'll bite and jump for bait.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Not with pax sitting in them !


no one said anything about taking the pax, too.



jocker12 said:


> From one of my previous comments from a different thread - "despite many drivers quitting or driving less and less because of the ridiculously low rates, there are still way too many rideshare drivers on the roads. This is the time when, if done right, *drivers could be selected to meet a certain professional standard* to provide a professional service in order to compete on the market.


Maybe in a market like NYC - but I think not so much in the majority of markets (where the turn-over and attrition rate are high).


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Polomarko said:


> In SF we need new ride share company and kick both out of business


It's likely too late for that. U/L have gotten so big and probably own most of the patents that go along with this sort of platform. A new tech company wouldn't be able to do anything similar with a cell phone app without paying U/L... it's a dirty game


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

This is a paragraph from the article:

"Until we took needed action last year, it has been Uber and Lyft's business model to oversaturate the market while promising drivers that they could succeed despite these companies' stacking the deck against them," Heinzen said in a statement. "TLC and City Council put in place smart policies to address the problems these companies created, and they are finally being forced to experiment with ways to run their businesses in an environment of accountability." 

----------------------------

That pretty much explains it. It's too bad that Lyft and Uber did not properly manage their business so that the TLC would not have to put such a common sense regulation in place. Once Lyft and Uber had to actually PAY the drivers for the sitting around and waiting, they made the (correct) business decision to not have drivers online when there is not enough business to require those drivers. 

That is something that any business in this country does each and every day. For example, Wal Mart is a huge company. They don't have extra workers in their stores. They have the right number of employees needed for any one shift in any one store. If they already have enough employees they don't hire any more. The goal of most businesses is to have enough employees on the payroll so that they do not need any more. 

I don't know of any business that purposely keeps more workers on the clock, on a regular basis, than they actually need. (expect for Uber and Lyft) Now that they have to pay the drivers for the time they are logged on, they must get serious about actually managing their business. This is something they should have been doing all along.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I don't know of any business that purposely keeps more workers on the clock,


... on the clock? What CLOCK?! LOL!
(it doesn't cost Uber/Lyft anything to have as many driver online as want to sign on... it just over-burdens the municipality)


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello CA, look what you AB5 will translate to.


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

I know here in NV, there were all kinds of rules, drug testing, DOT physical, cap on drivers, but Uber asked the Governor if he wanted a whole bunch of money, and before you could say "backroom deal", Ubers were on the road, regulation free.
[/QUOTE]

Exactly how they got New York State on a silver platter. Politicians didn't consider thousands of drivers mistreatment and poverty, only that green cash in their pockets.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Once Lyft and Uber had to actually PAY the drivers for the sitting around and waiting,
> Now that they have to pay the drivers for the time they are logged on,


Just to let you know that is not actually true in NYC. No one gets an actual hourly rate. No one gets paid unless they are giving a ride,

When the new system went into effect the new rates drivers received were defined using a formula considering Utilization rates. Essentially they are to receive rates that will Gross them $27/hour to get net earnings of $17 per hour. However, the Utilization rate has a large impact on what Uber and Lyft* must pay per mi and per minute* to arrive at those pay floors.

Short story, the lower the utilization rate the more Uber and Lyft will have to pay drivers to reach the minimum. One simple way to keep the utilization rate higher is to closely align supply with demand. (just enough drivers to handle the amount of rides requested). Lyft did this months ago and it screwed Uber because as drivers were force logged off Lyft they would simply log on to Uber further driving their utilization rate down. LOL. It was just a matter of time before Uber had to follow Lyft.


----------



## GMdrive (Jan 22, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Problem is to make a car wheelchair accessible, you have to start with an xl vehicle pay $10,000-15,000 to turn it into a x/wheelchair vehicle and still burn Xl gas


Nooooooooooooo................you can buy a WAV conversion for less than $10k, just gotta know where to get it from! 
FR Conversions, for example. $8,500 all in. My buddy bought one just 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You've oviosuly never driven a Prius.
> I can fit 2 wheelchairs in mine! :smiles:


And in about an hour you can achieve highway speed, with enough road noise to drown out passenger's drivel, and if your lucky it won't rattle apart like the damn Toy turd box it is...


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> It's likely too late for that. U/L have gotten so big and probably own most of the patents that go along with this sort of platform. A new tech company wouldn't be able to do anything similar with a cell phone app without paying U/L... it's a dirty game


Lol patents
The app is trivial a 7th grader could code it, gps pairing to closest driver than Google maps does all the work

90+% of the cr AP in the app isn't core to drivers business lol there just games, scams, fraud, tricks into getting idiots to drive for free, a loss, or illegal wages

All the app needs to do is match ya

Http://www.Libretaxi.org is open source available for years and works just as easy, there's just no screening but Uber Lyft doesn't screen riders either

Anyone can clone their app with your own branding and be in both app stores for less than 5k

No app can compete with predatory pricing & paying illegal wages

If 2 subways are right next to each other & one sells $5 footlongs and pays labor minimum wage & one sells the same for $2 & pays labor a 1970s minimum wage one going to have a line around the block & the other will go out of business


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Polomarko said:


> In SF we need new ride share company and kick both out of business


We need new ride share company and kick both out of business

FIFY


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> I would rather them tell me that you can't work because it's too slow than sit watching the app and having it on all day and never being more than 1 second away from answering a ping. This should also stop idiots from wasting their time at the airport for 2 hours and then getting mad because they get a short ride.
> 
> Hopefully when they do this people realize Uber and Lyft are a waste of time and people need to go out and find real jobs even if they are part time, real jobs that pay at least a minimum wage and don't have car and gas expenses and you pay into FICA and you get work credits towards your Social Security retirement.


I also thought same. It is a good idea.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Clint Torres said:


> Amazing the politicians didn't solve everything


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

And still, the lunatics haven't relinquished their control of the asylum.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> Lol patents
> The app is trivial a 7th grader could code it, gps pairing to closest driver than Google maps does all the work
> 
> 90+% of the cr AP in the app isn't core to drivers business lol there just games, scams, fraud, tricks into getting idiots to drive for free, a loss, or illegal wages
> ...


Did you eat paint chips as a child ? Enquiring minds want to know !


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


>


but they are not employed to begin with.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I’m glad this is a thing. I’d much rather be told that there is no opportunity than waste my time going online or driving around looking for pings. I could rearrange my day so much better. I’ve got better things to do than waste time at the airport or sitting in my car.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

If they don't allow me to sign on or log me off without my input that's a definition of treating me like an employee not the "independent business owner" the CEO calls me and is in violation of its own terms of service & advertising which makes them in breach & non binding as well as committing fraud

Just so you know



BadYota said:


> I'm glad this is a thing. I'd much rather be told that there is no opportunity than waste my time going online or driving around looking for pings. I could rearrange my day so much better. I've got better things to do than waste time at the airport or sitting in my car.


There's opportunity they have ZERO clue if someone is near you and will request a ride, they only knknow how many have the app open, how many drivers, & request history which is like flipping a coin random

They just want to punish drivers like they're children & reward the ants who willingly fall for their scams and act like employees for them by achieving "pro diamond" Doo Doo "rewards"

When app shows "you're in a busy area expect trips soon" soon means 5 minutes to 5 hours as I've sat at home with that busy area crap for hours

"Towards my destination" means north east south west it dont matter it's just a trick to get you to accept it & boom it's an hour in the opposite direction of where it's set to lmao

They have no clue, they aren't smart, sophisticated, or clever neither is their app this just a tantrum because they're being forced to follow laws which they still wont



O-Side Uber said:


> Did you eat paint chips as a child ? Enquiring minds want to know !


Ad hominem is ad hominem everything I post is fax doe


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> If they don't allow me to sign on or log me off without my input that's a definition of treating me like an employee not the "independent business owner" the CEO calls me and is in violation of its own terms of service & advertising which makes them in breach & non binding as well as committing fraud
> 
> Just so you know
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what the fax you're talk'n bout Willis


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> When app shows "you're in a busy area expect trips soon" soon means 5 minutes to 5 hours as I've sat at home with that busy area crap for hours


This seems like exactly the reason to have this feature. Also, Uber isn't breaking a contract by not providing an opportunity to drive. That's like saying if I contract you to build houses and then stop because there's not enough buyers that I somehow owe it to the builders to keep building or allow them to just come to the job site and wait with their equipment.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

BadYota said:


> This seems like exactly the reason to have this feature. Also, Uber isn't breaking a contract by not providing an opportunity to drive. That's like saying if I contract you to build houses and then stop because there's not enough buyers that I somehow owe it to the builders to keep building or allow them to just come to the job site and wait with their equipment.


They are breaking the contract cuz I can't "drive when I want to drive", "set my own schedule" "drivers love the flexibility" I'm an "independent business owner" all lies me & you can lie when a "company" does it, it's considered fraud which is illegal

Your analogy doesn't fit if you contracted me to build houses I had the entire contract, it wasn't blank LMAO and most likely wasn't filled with fraud

As long as I'm not deactivated I should be able to log in & off at anytime I please as an "independent business owner" I want to work at a particular time I should be able to log in of course I'm not guaranteed a ride but that's the time I choose to open MY business, now if I was an employee they are free to set my hours & by law once they do most states say they have to give you notice to change it & if I log in & there's no work they have to pay me for half the day, they also now need to pay workers comp, soc security, fico, overtime after 40 hours, national holidays, vacation, minimum wage, etc etc etc that comes from treating me like their employee

If I want to open MY business & wait hours between pings that's my right as a "independent business owner" periodt

There's plenty of times Lyft. Uber logged me out violating my rights & soon as I signed back in got instantly pinged, they're can't see the future or predict when someone near me will request a ride they can try with all the data in the world but have no idea if it's 5 minutes or 5 hours

I am "not core to their business" all they do is "generate leads" they have ZERO business or right to tell me when I can or can't log in as long as I'm not deactivated & approved to drive, they are MY customers & I don't have to service contracts with illegal terms like working for free

It's not a feature it's illegal fraud that treats me like I'm their employee


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> They are breaking the contract cuz I can't "drive when I want to drive", "set my own schedule" "drivers love the flexibility" I'm an "independent business owner" all lies me & you can lie when a "company" does it, it's considered fraud which is illegal
> 
> Your analogy doesn't fit if you contracted me to build houses I had the entire contract, it wasn't blank LMAO and most likely wasn't filled with fraud
> 
> ...


Then become a taxi driver and drive all you want. Nothing's stopping you


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Then become a taxi driver and drive all you want. Nothing's stopping you


I am what you think Uber Lyft is & I do drive all I want.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

BadYota said:


> I'm glad this is a thing. I'd much rather be told that there is no opportunity than waste my time going online or driving around looking for pings. I could rearrange my day so much better. I've got better things to do than waste time at the airport or sitting in my car.


Agree 100%. I went for just over an hour and a half yesterday with zero pings on both apps. (I HATE working weekdays!) I would have much rather been told up front that there wasn't enough business to let me log in. I would have done other stuff then tried again later. Instead, I wasted an hour and a half of my life, waiting, because you never know when you will get that next ping.



troothequalstroll said:


> They are breaking the contract cuz I can't "drive when I want to drive", "set my own schedule" "drivers love the flexibility" I'm an "independent business owner" all lies me & you can lie when a "company" does it, it's considered fraud which is illegal


Yes they are liars and thieves. But all drivers should know that there are other criteria besides just turning on the app.

If I wanted to drive in Seattle, for example, I can't just go there and turn on the app. I have to jump through Seattle's hoops. In NYC, there are hoops to jump thru also. Now a new hoop is the utilization rate, which U and L must comply with. It sucks when a driver can't log in; and Uber would like nothing more than to just let everyone log in and who cares if they get pings or not? It is not Uber breaking the law, it is Uber FOLLOWING the law.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Agree 100%. I went for just over an hour and a half yesterday with zero pings on both apps. (I HATE working weekdays!) I would have much rather been told up front that there wasn't enough business to let me log in. I would have done other stuff then tried again later. Instead, I wasted an hour and a half of my life, waiting, because you never know when you will get that next ping.
> 
> Yes they are liars and thieves. Buy all drivers should know that there are other criteria besides just turning on the app.
> 
> If I wanted to drive in Seattle, for example, I can't just go there and turn on the app. I have to jump through Seattle's hoops. In NYC, there are hoops to jump thru also. Now a new hoop is the utilization rate, which U and L must comply with. It sucks when a driver can't log in; and Uber would like nothing more than to just let everyone log in and who cares if they get pings or not? It is not Uber breaking the law, it is Uber FOLLOWING the law.


Following by FORCE by violating it in the first place AND still violating it while acting like they are following it lol

They have ZERO information on whether you'll get business or not they can try to guestimate but they don't know 5 minutes from 5+ hours

None of this an issue if the states weren't in on it acting like they care, 5 minutes cap on # of drivers based on population, regulated minimum fare, per mile, per minute that must go to driver like they've done for almost 100 years & boom 99% of drivers issue go away

The only stuff you can't do while waiting for a rider is drink alcohol & smoke weed lol


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> I would rather them tell me that you can't work because it's too slow than sit watching the app and having it on all day and never being more than 1 second away from answering a ping. This should also stop idiots from wasting their time at the airport for 2 hours and then getting mad because they get a short ride.
> 
> Hopefully when they do this people realize Uber and Lyft are a waste of time and people need to go out and find real jobs even if they are part time, real jobs that pay at least a minimum wage and don't have car and gas expenses and you pay into FICA and you get work credits towards your Social Security retirement.


The people who sit at the airport for 2hrs waiting for a ride are likely the same people who think McDonalds should pay $15/hr wages. Here Min wage is $7.50/hr or abt $200/wk after taxes for 40hrs. I can easily make that in 1 day, 8hrs or less when I'm smart (time and location) about driving. AND, rideshare is reported income, meaning drivers do pay into SSI when doing their taxes. In fact, the pay double that for anyone in a w2 position because they have to pay their share 7.5% AND the employer share 7.5% due to self employed status. SSI wont be around by the time I retire anyway, nor do many companies offer a pension. So, unless you are in a cush 100k+/yr job with benefits, you are better off using RS as one of several revenue streams operating on your schedule and not enslaving yourself to the man.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Just tie a rope to the wheelchair and pull them behind your car


----------

